

Magic Leap Hires Sci-Fi Writer Neal Stephenson as Chief Futurist - giulio
https://hacked.com/magic-leap-hires-sci-fi-writer-neal-stephenson-chief-futurist/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=neal+stephenson#!/story/forever/pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=neal+stephenson#!/story/forever/prefix/0/neal%20stephenson%20magic%20leap)

